

Show HN: I built a hardware anti-cheat and the gaming community lost their minds - dvt
http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/2uxvuf/i_built_a_hardware_anticheat_for_multiplayer/

======
peri
This happens. A lot.

